
Will Habari Be The Next WordPress?  - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/will_habari_be_the_next_wordpress.php
======
briansmith
I'm interested in hearing from other people working on other things that aim
to be "The Next Wordpress"?

Habari doesn't seem to be significantly different from WordPress as far as
end-users can tell or care. It doeesn't have anything equivalent to
Wordpress.com. It isn't clear why a hosting provider recommend and preinstall
Habari instead of WordPress for its customers.

I think something could come along and dethrone WordPress-- just as WordPress
dethroned Moveable Type--but I don't think Habari's approach of marketing
itself as technically superior is going to do much to pursuade the majority of
WordPress users. The video on the Habari website shows how easy it os to
configure Habari after you have downloaded and (halfway) installed it.
However, it is still much, much harder to install Habari than it is to sign up
for WordPress.com or use hosting providers' one-click WordPress installs.
Askimet, Gravatar, and Intense Debate are (or will) be seemlessly integrated
into WordPress, whereas every other blogging system will require extra steps
to get those popular (almost essential) features working.

------
swombat
Well, it's written in PHP, so I guess it also has the potential to become an
awful, writhing mass of horrible, painful code.

~~~
greyhat
Yes, thats what it said, "the next wordpress" =P

Wordpress might have a nice admin UI and a large community, but the code and
even they way you interact with the code is ugly and in large part
PHP3-style... (at least it was when I was looking at it extending it sometime
after v2 came out...)

~~~
swombat
Still was 6 months ago.

